# Best strain grown from seed lately.



## krt1234 (Dec 20, 2015)

Hi, looking for some new strains people have grown from seed. My state doesn't offer clones so my only option is seed Would like to hear some names and their breeder's.


----------



## blowinmaryfast (Dec 23, 2015)

I have a some news seeds for a personal grow. 15 plants under 1000w all different strains. Crazy. Been years since starting from seed. Hopefully hve a dank report for you soon.


----------



## krt1234 (Dec 23, 2015)

Nice! Yeah let me know how it goes. It sure would be nice to be able start 15 strains lol. I can only run about 2 seeds at a time. Medicine man from Mr Nice is my only real solid one. Just ordered blue cheese and pineapple chunk. Hopefully I can find another keeper. I run 2 strains and it gets old after awhile. Good luck and keep me posted


----------



## DG1959 (Jan 3, 2016)

I have strainhunter moneymaker, Holy grail 69 and white widow x big bud flowering right now.... 3rd week of flower and strainhunters is by far the biggest buds. Holy grail is looking like it will be A+


----------



## krt1234 (Jan 6, 2016)

Who's the breeder of holy grail? I'm about to look it up and see what I can find on it. Keep me posted on the outcome on those. Just starting that blue cheese now.


----------



## DG1959 (Jan 6, 2016)

Samsara I believe. 
It's okay, maybe not the best but with better lighting and more room to herself could be very good... they say like 70 days but I could care less, when there done there done.
Next run I may run more HG and less WW.


----------



## Sir72 (Jan 14, 2016)

Cannaventure's pure animal and irie genetics bounty killer


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Jan 23, 2016)

Stuff I've grown from seed:
*Barney's Blue Cheese*, or BBC as I call it, looks like shit, but it smokes like a dream. So tasty, great for neuropathic pain and gives me the munchies like no other.

*Reserva Privada Purple Wreck*, excellent, and largely out of stock. Dense with crystals out to the fan leaves. Incredible aroma and flavor, and will kick your ass if you're not careful. If you see any grab it. I hear the HSO Purple Trainwreck is also good.

*Heavyweight Fruit Punch*, meh

*Paradise Seeds*:
*Nebula*, dense nugs and sort of a spicy fruity flavor, intense smoke, almost harsh. Just now getting cured to the point it is good. Not sure how I feel about this one regarding my preferences but it is quality flower. Easy grow, good yield, intense uppy high.

*White Widow IBL:* Great yield, average smoke. Decent, but nothing spectacular flavor or high-wise.

*Delahaze* - Nice, could be a great yielder if you treat her right. Not my favorite, but real good mango haze-style smoke. Stimulant high, with nice mellow-down after.

Stuff I'm chasing down to grow:
I have some of these in hand, but haven't popped them.

*Rare Dankness* - Ghost Train Haze, Moonshine/GTH, Dank Commander, Blue Ox, Scott's OG
*Little Chiefs Collabs* - Tangie x GTH
*Dynasty Genetics* - Platinum Huckleberry Cookies, Oregon Huckleberry IBL 2015, and Salmon River OG
*TGA Subcool* - Timewreck, Sonic Screwdriver
*Bodhi* - Sunshine Daydream, Dank Sinatra, and Dream Beaver
*00 Seeds* - Bubble Gum
*ExoticGenetix* - Grease Monkey, Cherry Cream Pie, Extreme OG
*Cannaventure - *Pure Raspberry Kush, Blackberry Trainwreck
*Elemental* - 5th Element, Honey Bananas
*Cream of the Crop* - Purple Paralysis


----------



## JD_85 (Jan 24, 2016)

sour kosher was a solid A


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Jan 24, 2016)

Forgot to add I'm growing *Green Love Potion from Samsara *right now. From the journals and pictures I've found it seems to be an underrated strain. Black Domina x Lavender is a hell of a pedigree. I'm just two weeks from seed right now.


----------



## bertaluchi (Feb 5, 2016)

You all got some nice strains named up there. I am in the process of growing some Mephisto Genetics gear right now. I got a 24Carat, a couple SODK(sour orange diesel kush) and a few Heisenberg Specials. Seem to be very nice and strong growers. They are all auto's but I have had a bit of experience with Mephisto before and they always seem to produce real quality bud. Next run I'm going back to photos. I have some Afterlife from illuminati, Royal Moby from Royal Queen, Cheese from Dinafem, Original Skunk #1 from Seedsman, and a couple free bees like Jack Herer from Seedsman, Blueberry from Seedsman.


----------



## zachyweezer88 (Feb 19, 2016)

DG1959 said:


> I have strainhunter moneymaker, Holy grail 69 and white widow x big bud flowering right now.... 3rd week of flower and strainhunters is by far the biggest buds. Holy grail is looking like it will be A+


Nice to hear the the Money Maker is a producer! I have a little week old MM seedling in my cab at the moment. Have you smoked this particular strain before? I'm really looking forward to watching her grow.


----------



## blowinmaryfast (Feb 23, 2016)

Update: not running a journal unfortunately. But thought I'd let you know I have a hso lemon garlic og. 2.5 weeks in flower and shes frosted out to the fans. Boasting a sweet and slightly sour lemon candy aroma. I'm an og guy and never seen one kick off so fast!


----------



## SidTh3GrowKid (Mar 1, 2016)

DG1959 said:


> I have strainhunter moneymaker, Holy grail 69 and white widow x big bud flowering right now.... 3rd week of flower and strainhunters is by far the biggest buds. Holy grail is looking like it will be A+


How that strain hunters money maker turnout? Smoke and grow report?


----------



## kenobi (Mar 1, 2016)

DG1959 said:


> I have strainhunter moneymaker, Holy grail 69 and white widow x big bud flowering right now.... 3rd week of flower and strainhunters is by far the biggest buds. Holy grail is looking like it will be A+


Money maker is the shit. I'm growing it now, second run of that stuff


----------



## kenobi (Mar 1, 2016)

SidTh3GrowKid said:


> How that strain hunters money maker turnout? Smoke and grow report?


Shit is great, I've grown it one and right it again now


----------



## damnsmoker (Mar 5, 2016)

I just harvested my first grow recently. Sour Kosher and Holy Grail Kush. The Sour Kosher is nice, but the Holy Grail Kush is fantastic!


----------



## JD_85 (Mar 5, 2016)

damnsmoker said:


> I just harvested my first grow recently. Sour Kosher and Holy Grail Kush. The Sour Kosher is nice, but the Holy Grail Kush is fantastic!


i did the holy grail as well and it had awsome frost, but i grew it hydro so the taste wasnt up to par but im sure if grown in soil or less it would of been fantastic


----------



## JD_85 (Mar 5, 2016)

Here is a lemon garlic og that was a free bee seed from the tude it's still got a lil to go


----------



## blowinmaryfast (Mar 14, 2016)

JD_85 said:


> Here is a lemon garlic og that was a free bee seed from the tude it's still got a lil to go


Nice! Looks all chunky just like mine except maybe I have a few more hairs. It looks like she will be ready before day 63. What week is your photo?


----------



## JD_85 (Mar 14, 2016)

I think I flipped that room on1-1-16 so I think. that puts it past the mark. But that room is not a room, it's a 3 sided wall open room to half of the basement! Not temp or humidity controlled. So can't really judge days in bud. I just got wait till it's done. Next time I run it I'll put it in the other room witch I have more control over,


----------



## JD_85 (Mar 14, 2016)

blowinmaryfast said:


> Nice! Looks all chunky just like mine except maybe I have a few more hairs. It looks like she will be ready before day 63. What week is your photo?


Forgot. To reply the post above BLOWIN


----------



## blowinmaryfast (Mar 15, 2016)

Good job man. Looks like youre killing esp considering your conditions. the three sided wall reminds me of my first grow actualy.. does it happen to be triangular? lol

Wattage light theyre under? And how are you dealing with high humidity?


----------



## JD_85 (Mar 17, 2016)

blowinmaryfast said:


> Good job man. Looks like youre killing esp considering your conditions. the three sided wall reminds me of my first grow actualy.. does it happen to be triangular? lol
> 
> Wattage light theyre under? And how are you dealing with high humidity?


Lol, no it's three sides of a square. And thank God that it's been cold outside so the humidity has been low enough but I'm gunna have to plug in the dehumidifier here real soon. And that room has a 1k HP's and a 400w MH.bare bulb vertical grow.


----------



## Immortalpeace (Mar 17, 2016)

Michael Huntherz said:


> Stuff I've grown from seed:
> *Barney's Blue Cheese*, or BBC as I call it, looks like shit, but it smokes like a dream. So tasty, great for neuropathic pain and gives me the munchies like no other.
> 
> *Reserva Privada Purple Wreck*, excellent, and largely out of stock. Dense with crystals out to the fan leaves. Incredible aroma and flavor, and will kick your ass if you're not careful. If you see any grab it. I hear the HSO Purple Trainwreck is also good.
> ...


Heavyweight fruit punch turned out amazing for me, best sativa I've grown.

Favorite strain overall is hard to pick, I like aurora indica a lot, what a plant.


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Mar 18, 2016)

Immortalpeace said:


> Heavyweight fruit punch turned out amazing for me, best sativa I've grown.
> 
> Favorite strain overall is hard to pick, I like aurora indica a lot, what a plant.


I was just thinking about it. I have three more fem beans of Fruit Punch, maybe I'll get a better pheno. It sure was a pretty plant.


----------



## JD_85 (Mar 18, 2016)

Michael Huntherz said:


> Stuff I've grown from seed:
> *Barney's Blue Cheese*, or BBC as I call it, looks like shit, but it smokes like a dream. So tasty, great for neuropathic pain and gives me the munchies like no other.
> 
> *Reserva Privada Purple Wreck*, excellent, and largely out of stock. Dense with crystals out to the fan leaves. Incredible aroma and flavor, and will kick your ass if you're not careful. If you see any grab it. I hear the HSO Purple Trainwreck is also good.
> ...


have you started any of the salmon river og seeds yet?


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Mar 18, 2016)

JD_85 said:


> have you started any of the salmon river og seeds yet?


Nope, just put down a couple Scott's OG and Strawberry Sour Diesel, and...going to check...
Yes, on day 3 they have popped!

I should have been nicer about the Fruit Punch, it was good, but it required a nice long cure before it could really shine. Also I got spoiled by the other stuff.

Fruit Punch had a distinct and lovely aroma of Milk Chocolate and Hawaiian Fruit Punch.
Really great joint weed, very smooth and tasty, but the effect didn't do much for me, overall.


----------



## blowinmaryfast (Mar 18, 2016)

JD_85 said:


> Lol, no it's three sides of a square. And thank God that it's been cold outside so the humidity has been low enough but I'm gunna have to plug in the dehumidifier here real soon. And that room has a 1k HP's and a 400w MH.bare bulb vertical grow.


nice! i wish it got cold enough here to give us a break from the humidity. Maybe one month of truly cold temps this year. Eh. Anyway looks like a tight set up. How are you feeding?


----------



## Immortalpeace (Mar 18, 2016)

Michael Huntherz said:


> Nope, just put down a couple Scott's OG and Strawberry Sour Diesel, and...going to check...
> Yes, on day 3 they have popped!
> 
> I should have been nicer about the Fruit Punch, it was good, but it required a nice long cure before it could really shine. Also I got spoiled by the other stuff.
> ...


My fruit punch did 3 pounds a plant greenhouse. All of the patients, myself included, noted the energizing effects of it, and the smell..great stuff, could have been a pheno though. Growing it again this year.


----------



## Bubblegum31 (Mar 25, 2016)

Michael Huntherz said:


> Stuff I've grown from seed:
> *Barney's Blue Cheese*, or BBC as I call it, looks like shit, but it smokes like a dream. So tasty, great for neuropathic pain and gives me the munchies like no other.
> 
> *Reserva Privada Purple Wreck*, excellent, and largely out of stock. Dense with crystals out to the fan leaves. Incredible aroma and flavor, and will kick your ass if you're not careful. If you see any grab it. I hear the HSO Purple Trainwreck is also good.
> ...


Hallo may I ask how was this one? really purple? And what about waight? 
*Cream of the Crop* - Purple Paralysis

Thank you in advance


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Mar 25, 2016)

Bubblegum31 said:


> Hallo may I ask how was this one? really purple? And what about waight?
> *Cream of the Crop* - Purple Paralysis
> 
> Thank you in advance


Oh that's under - "_Stuff I'm chasing down to grow:
I have some of these in hand, but haven't popped them._"

I have a few "Purparalysis" seeds, I definitely want to grow it, but I have had some turmoil lately. Had to run faster-finishing plants this go-round, but I have heard very favorable things from folks here. I don't believe the purple is very common, but it is supposed to be delicious, prolific and powerful.


----------



## Bubblegum31 (Mar 25, 2016)

Let you a
P


Michael Huntherz said:


> Oh that's under - "_Stuff I'm chasing down to grow:
> I have some of these in hand, but haven't popped them._"
> 
> I have a few "Purparalysis" seeds, I definitely want to grow it, but I have had some turmoil lately. Had to run faster-finishing plants this go-round, but I have heard very favorable things from folks here. I don't believe the purple is very common, but it is supposed to be delicious, prolific and powerful.


I heard that grand daddy purple is purple by genetics also urkle (clone only) which is impossible to get access to bcz of my location. 

Purple wreck preserva prevada (out of atuck every where :s)

Not much options ha!!

I dont like to drop my night temps as well (out of question for me!)


----------



## A.K.A. Overgrowem (Jun 16, 2016)

kenobi said:


> Money maker is the shit. I'm growing it now, second run of that stuff


 I have been away from the grower's forum for a long time. not to up on many strains. What is the make up of Money Maker?


----------



## A.K.A. Overgrowem (Jun 16, 2016)

I can see the contributors to this thread have been to the smorgesboard more than once, so I hope my question is in the right place. It's kind of a newbie thing from an old toker. I grew Afgan Kush for awhile. It was so easy, potent and fragrant, I never got around to some similar strains I wanted to grow/try. Can anyone give me a rundown on Afgani, Iranian Kush, or any pretty much pure Iranian strains. Thanks


----------



## Giggsy70 (Feb 14, 2019)

Last year outdoor I grew *Greenpoint Seeds*- _The Deputy (_Bruce banner #3 x stardawg)_. Pig Whistle (_red head stranger x stardawg)_, Purple Mt Majesty (_goji Purple cut.x stardawg) *Strayfox's* _Wake of the Dragon (_*Bodhi's *_Dragonsoul x _*Stray's *_Blueberry temple)_ both blood and green pheno's. *Crockett's* _Golden Lemon's. Wake of the Dragon _was/is incredible, very unique scent compared to the _Stardawg_ crosses they grew next to. _Golden Lemons_ was the stankiest of all. _Pig Whistle_ produced tight nugs of goodness with some purple coloring near the end.
This year I am running *Greenpoints*- _Cackleberry_ (cherry diesel x stardawg), _Lucky 7's_ ( lucky charms x stardawg), _Chickasaw Cooler_ (ecto cooler x stardawg), _Jelly Pie_ (Grape pie x Stardawg). *Thug Pug's *_banana breath _and *Oni's* _Tropsanto_ (GMO x Tropicanna cookies). 
Should be a great gardening year.


----------



## Mellow old School (Feb 14, 2019)

Blue Dream from Humboldt, great taste, however the high could be a tad better, but still great smell and taste

Have a Good day people...


----------



## danjac82 (Mar 18, 2019)

Kali China by Ace Seeds. All plants were same smell and taste..growth pattern etc. it’s a nicely worked line. Fast flower. Spicy mango,incense and cream. Good potency but low to medium yield. Sativa effects but fully finishes in 9 weeks or less


----------



## blazeaglory420 (Jun 28, 2019)

A.K.A. Overgrowem said:


> I can see the contributors to this thread have been to the smorgesboard more than once, so I hope my question is in the right place. It's kind of a newbie thing from an old toker. I grew Afgan Kush for awhile. It was so easy, potent and fragrant, I never got around to some similar strains I wanted to grow/try. Can anyone give me a rundown on Afgani, Iranian Kush, or any pretty much pure Iranian strains. Thanks


Honestly nothing beats a really good Afghani


----------



## conor c (Jul 25, 2019)

A.K.A. Overgrowem said:


> I have been away from the grower's forum for a long time. not to up on many strains. What is the make up of Money Maker?



Greenhouse only has a few great strains imo there moneymaker was good there exo cheese and there super lemon haze another one that gets mentioned less but ive found to be nice is the doctor ive done a few runs of it and so have friends great high taste yield and density only thing i will say is for indica dom it gets a lil tall some phenos and ive personally yet to see a hermie with this strain also so seems stable nice strain if you like widow n skunk but i must admit its more white style terps than anything


----------



## Grow~Master (Sep 25, 2019)

Here is some my bud porn of my Afganistan strain, bought back from the motherland by my Army friend:


----------



## inDC4now (Sep 26, 2019)

Looks like it will be fun to smoke @Grow~Master Master


----------

